# Pizza Muffins! You've to try them!!!



## simonaskitchen (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't know if this section is ok for this recipe, anyway I cooked them next week and served as appetizers.
Pizza Muffins: 
pizza dough, 1 mozzarella, 2 tomatoes, salt and pepper, anchovies and capers if you like, olive oil and flour.
Cut mozzarella and tomatoes into cubes. Keep the pizza dough and cut round circles with a glass of 5-6 cm diameter.
Place the small doughs into muffin-stamps and decorate with a piece of mozzarella and tomatoe. Add anchovies and capers if you like, or leave only tomatoes and mozzarella. Pleace them in a warm place and let it rest for half-an-hour at least. You'll notice they'll grow up, it's ok!
Cook in pre-heat oven at 200°C for 30 minutes.
Drop a few olive oil drops and decorate with a fresh basil leaf. Pizza Muffins Italian version.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 21, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea!  Great treats that the kids could make their own.  

Thanks, Simona!


----------



## letscook (Feb 21, 2011)

Growing up I knew Pizza Muffins using English muffins then top it pizza sauce and then mom would put dishes out with cheeses, olives and different meats,  onion  peppers.etc and us kids would make our own.  We always had a blast. 

Now with my grandkids  I either buy the dough or make it and give then a chunk and they would have a blast rolling it out and putting the sauce and favorite toppings. 
I give them each a pcs of al. foil as their pan so it goes from the table to the oven - right back to the table and not so bad clean up.
I also went to a party supply a brought a large roll of plastic table  covering,  roll it out and then just fold it up and toss it away.  Especially when we make ice cream and the do thier own topping.  Then if summer take the kids outside and hose them off !  LOL


----------



## chopper (Feb 21, 2011)

letscook said:


> Growing up I knew Pizza Muffins using English muffins then top it pizza sauce and then mom would put dishes out with cheeses, olives and different meats, onion peppers.etc and us kids would make our own. We always had a blast.
> 
> Now with my grandkids I either buy the dough or make it and give then a chunk and they would have a blast rolling it out and putting the sauce and favorite toppings.
> I give them each a pcs of al. foil as their pan so it goes from the table to the oven - right back to the table and not so bad clean up.
> I also went to a party supply a brought a large roll of plastic table covering, roll it out and then just fold it up and toss it away. Especially when we make ice cream and the do thier own topping. Then if summer take the kids outside and hose them off ! LOL


 
We had pizza on english muffins growing up, and at the school they had something called pizza burgers.  They were not burgers at all, but english muffins with a ground beef topping, sauce, cheese, etc.  

I love having my grandkids make pizza with me too.  Sometimes small individual ones, and sometimes they help with making a big pizza for all.  Love the idea of the roll of plastic.  Is that like the tablecloth plastic?
Sounds like that would be good for cookie decorating, playdough...


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 21, 2011)

chopper said:


> We had pizza on english muffins growing up, and at the school they had something called pizza burgers.  They were not burgers at all, but english muffins with a ground beef topping, sauce, cheese, etc.
> 
> I love having my grandkids make pizza with me too.  Sometimes small individual ones, and sometimes they help with making a big pizza for all.  Love the idea of the roll of plastic.  Is that like the tablecloth plastic?
> Sounds like that would be good for cookie decorating, playdough...



fingerpainting...  Lots of fun things.


----------



## letscook (Feb 22, 2011)

CHOPPER
Yes, it is like tablecloth plastic, not a heavy plastic.  You see it alot on tables at weddings church functions etc. roll out what you need and cut off,  Its great. 
Also go to your local newpaper office and most of them sell the ends of newpaper rolls, cheap,  roll out a table length and they color, paint etc.  I once at a family gathering, roll it out down a hallway and all the kids had a ball coloring and drawing on it.  bring enough crayons you will be surprise how many join in.


----------



## chopper (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks letscook!  I may need to get a roll for everything!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 23, 2011)

This may be of iterest to Muffin lovers www.ovenbottommuffins.co.uk


----------

